# new mother feeding



## Motherof17 (Apr 27, 2014)

My mouse Adrain gave birth yesterday and this is her first litter. she has about 12+ babies and I know she will need more nutrition since she has such a large litter and it is her first litter. Also what can I make for home made treats?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

First off congratulations. 
New mothers can be given meal worms or dog food. It is great for them because they are high in protein and will give them the much needed energy for raising their new litter.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im sorry but mice only have 10 nipples so caring for 12+ babies is very vey hard on her and you could hae deths or weak mice because they may not get fed as much as they need.


----------

